# PADDLE BOARDS $300 OFF & FREE SHIPPING



## Southwest Raft and Jeep (Jan 13, 2015)

••••SUP SALE••••

PADDLE BOARDS UP TO $300 OFF AND FREE SHIPPING

SEVERAL MODELS IN STOCK: NEW AND DISPLAY MODELS

WE ALSO HAVE A FEW DISPLAY MODELS IN STOCK FOR EXTRA SAVINGS. THESE DISPLAY MODELS COME IN THE ORIGINAL BOX AND ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION. THEY HAVE BEEN DISPLAYED IN STORE AND NEVER USED!

SHOP ONLINE:

https://shop.southwestraftandjeep.com/collections/inflatable-paddleboards

SOUTHWEST RAFT AND JEEP
(970) 259-8313


----------

